# Vermeer BC1000XL Belt Tension - How Tight?



## rymancm (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a BC1000XL with 1,600 hours. How do I know how tight the belt should be? In my experience, if it's too loose the autofeed is sluggish and the machine bogs, and if it's too tight I break the threaded eyes on the belt tensioner rod. But how do I get it just right? Also, there is a flat metal guard just about the belt. It is held in place with 2 bolts but there is about an inch of adjustment toward and away from the belt. How far from the belt should I position that guard? Thanks for any info!


----------



## imagineero (Nov 17, 2012)

You've probably already got a better feel for it than most people do. There's no magic answer. Once you work out how much you need, measure deflection of the belt at some point in the middle of the run, put a mark there with a magic marker. If you want to get scientific about it, use a fish scale. You can pick one up for a few bucks at a fishing store. With the clutch engaged, use the fish scale to put a set amount of 'pull' on the belt, and measure how much the belt lifts up by. You'll be able to set that same tension easily again in future. Keep the scale in the little toolbox in the chipper. A less scientific way is just pushing down with your finger. I just use my finger.

As you already found, replacing those eyes is a pain, and they aren't identical. They're opposite threaded, so you need one for each end. Carry a spare of each, because they always break on a friday afternoon when you cant get replacements and you need to finish a job. I rather have only just enough tension to stop the belt slipping. 

Shaun


----------

